# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Помогите востановить фото

## lobster

Случайно форматнула флешкарту со всеми фото с отдыха. Помогите, что делать?

----------


## atarix

1 в первую очередь НИЧЕГО на флешку не записывать.
2 дать флешку знакому "кулхацкеру" он сделает в 2 минуты
3 если уж у самой руки чешутся то есть программы для восстановления типа unformat, r-studio (на русском языке там все оч доступно)

----------


## lobster

чесались очень, всеуже востановила, спасибо)))

_Добавлено через 19 секунд_
чесались очень, все уже востановила, спасибо)))

----------

